# What is the best way to cook lamb breast?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the best way to cook lamb breast? ( I got a few pounds of this on sale for $1.09/lb, couldn't pass it up )

It appears to be about 50% fat and in a way where you cant really trim a lot of the fat off.

What would be the best way to cook this?

Im guessing a slow cooking method?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've treated it the same way as a rack of pork ribs -- trimming away visible excess fat, then slow-roasting. If I could, I'd smoke it.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks, I think ill go get more and fire up the smoker.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

So long as you're into a bit of fat in your meat, the following is my late dad's signature dish. Me and my 5 brothers were dealt this at least once a month as kids and we're all at least 2 stone overweight, cos we still eat it whenever we can.

Bone the breast and take away skin, sinew and extra fat. If they're a wee bit small, put 2 or 3 together so they will roll up evenly.

Now we add Skirlie. Its a taditional Scots accompaniment to the turkey dinner and a few other dishes. 

14oz pin head oatmeal (not rolled oats)
I lge onion finely diced
4oz butter or beef dripping
pepper 
Butchers quality pork sausages (skinned)
Sage leaves

Saute the onions in butter til just done. Add the oatmeal and stir till absorbed and slightly toasted. Season with pepper and just a pinch of salt. Cool

Spread the Skirlie over the first 1/3 of the meat and run a thick line of sausages down the middle
Sprinkle with torn sage leaves then roll up the lamb, tucking in the ends really well. 
Tie up with string, or I now use oven proof elastic bands
Put onto a cooling rack over a bath of water to catch the masses of fat it will lose. ( If you are novice cook, the water will stop the fat burning and smoking out your kitchen) sprinkle well with malden salt

High heat Uncovered for 1 hour 450 then 125 for 2hours. 
Rest covered in foil for at least 30 mins then carve and enjoy 
My brothers enjoy it cold in a sandwich, but Im not into cold lamb fat

I'd serve it with cous cous and roast veg with a rich tomato sauce


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Braise it long and slow with the usual suspects - carrot, onion, celery. Add couple tins diced tomato, couple glasses red wine, couple of bay leaves, sprinkling of rosemary, good grinding of pepper, let it be in a moderate oven for a few hours. Add some chopped mushrooms for last 30 minutes. Then maybe a splash of lemon juice and some grated lemon rind in last 5 minutes, thicken with some cornflour mixed into water if gravy is still thin.

Don't take it off the bone - they add so much flavour. You will need to skim the fat. Is better if you cook it the day before if possible, let cool, skim off the fat cap, then re-heat and enjoy. You can go to the fuss of removing the bones after its cooked, but I don't think its necessary.

DC


----------

